# 4-jaw Indepedent Chucks



## Splat (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been using the Bison 6"  3-jaw that came with my Heavy 10L but I have a few jobs coming up that I'll pro'lly need a 4-jaw for. What's with the cost difference between 3-jaw scroll and 4-jaw independents? I would think the 4-jaw would be more but I'm finding it's the other way around. Is it because the 3-jaw body has more metal due to only having 3-jaws or is the scrolling function more difficult to make accurately?

Another question I have is should I go with a 6" or 8" 4-jaw? Looking at Bison's figures,  for example,  the 3-jaw scroll is 21lbs and the 4-jaw indy is 32lbs. Then I'd have the weight of the threaded backplate. What would you go with?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 21, 2015)

I generally like to have a 4-jaw one size bigger than my scroll chucks but that may not always be the case depending on the size of the lathe.

I currently have a 12x lathe, I use a 6" 3-jaw, 6.3" 6-jaw, & an 8" 4-jaw. My spindle is a cam lock mount so for my 4-jaw I went with a direct mount to eliminate the need for a backplate.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Splat!

Long time no type. 

I have a 10L and a 6 inch 3-jaw, and 8inch 3-jaw (with a large bore) and a 6 inch 4-jaw.  
I know it seems tempting to get the biggest size you can fit, but it is really and pain, and not terribly useful to cram an 8 inch chuck in a 10 inch lathe unless you predict you will need it.

I am actually looking for a nice 5 inch chuck as a matter of fact.

Bernie  


Bernie


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 21, 2015)

Dad always told me to put the largest 4-jaw you can get on your lathe.
I have a 9" SBL that has a 8" light duty 4-jaw on it. That was the only chuck dad had for it all the years I used it until I bought a 6" 3-jaw after dad passed. 
My 13" lathe has a both a 8" and 10" 4-jaw on it.  My new old 15" has a 10" 4-jaw chuck on it, too.
I also have a 9" 3-jaw "adjust a true" for my 13" lathe, too. 
I hardly ever have issues with holding anything with what I have, other than not having a lathe with a larger swing!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 21, 2015)

Splat:
I bought a good, used, Poland 4 jaw chuck for 100$ from an equipment dealer. I figured that it's worth the risk because from what I've seen, that they don't get used as often, overall as a 3 jaw.


----------



## Splat (Apr 22, 2015)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Hey Splat!
> 
> Long time no type.
> 
> ...



I just saw a 5" Bison 4-jaw somewhere but have to find it again. I'll send you the link when I find it.


----------



## Splat (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. Looks like I may be better off sticking with the 6" 4-jaw then.  I don't get it....the  8" are cheaper than the 6"!


----------



## Splat (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone bought one of the *4-jaw chucks* from Jeff @ Tools4cheap?  I know it's not a Bison but was wondering if it's worth a go?


----------



## mksj (Apr 22, 2015)

That is a very good price, and hard to beat with a back plate. Really depends if you are going to be using the 4 jaw a few times for small pieces, or more frequently  and or need a bigger chuck. I can recommend Tools4cheap, purchased an 8" back plate from him recently, that no one else new anything about and shipped quickl. You might ask him about what he has for you in the Fuerda Gator line, which supposedly are close to the Bison in quality and less expensive. I would probably go with an 8" if you can swing it (weight should not be a big issue), my biggest problem with a generic 4 jaw I purchased was  with poor quality (low cost), poor balance and a bit gritty/sloppy mechanism. But independent chucks are a lot less complicated (read simple) compared to a scroll.
Might look at this one: 1-301-0800     Universal (PI4) Semi-Steel Chucks, Plain Back, 4-Jaw Independent, 2 PC Reversible Jaws 8"


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 23, 2015)

Splat said:


> Anyone bought one of the *4-jaw chucks* from Jeff @ Tools4cheap?  I know it's not a Bison but was wondering if it's worth a go?



Some suppliers want close to $140 for just the back-plate, to me it looks like a good deal.  Check out the shipping charges, to ship to my zip code would be $27 and change and I HATE to pay for for shipping. 
CDCO wants $92 for the chuck and another $42 for the back plate plus shipping, Enco's price is $205; so the tools for cheap offering looks like a good buy and worth a go.


----------



## Splat (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff/Tools4cheap is OOS on the 6" 4-jaw and is moving so no ETA.  I've been looking around and it seems only 8" or larger 4-jaw chucks come with 2-piece jaws. I'm really interested in a Gator 6.25" 4-jaw but it comes with solid jaws.... like everything else in the 6" range. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 26, 2015)

There is really no reason to have 2 piece jaws on a 4-jaw chuck unless you want to install soft-jaws, the jaws are reversible anyway .  Making them with solid jaws is a bit cheaper than the extra work of making 2-piece jaws, also it makes a bit more compact chuck because the jaws won't stick out as far.


----------



## Splat (Apr 26, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> There is really no reason to have 2 piece jaws on a 4-jaw chuck unless you want to install soft-jaws, the jaws are reversible anyway .  Making them with solid jaws is a bit cheaper than the extra work of making 2-piece jaws, also it makes a bit more compact chuck because the jaws won't stick out as far.



Got it. Thank you Jim.  Knowing that should make things easier for me to decide what chuck to get now.....  may just go with the Gator.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 17, 2015)

I put the biggest 4 jaw that will fit & I can afford. I was going to get a bigger chuck for my last lathe but the "can afford" part stopped me. Don't forget about the jaws sticking out when sizing.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 17, 2015)

I put the biggest 4 jaw that will fit & I can afford. I was going to get a bigger chuck for my last lathe but the "can afford" part stopped me. Don't forget about the jaws sticking out when sizing.


----------

